# Art Supplies



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Just wondering where everyone gets their supplies. I'm in a small town, so my choices are limited. We have a Hobby Lobby, and I will get single items there in a pinch, but I mostly order from Blick and Jerry's Arterama online. Am I missing out on any good deals somewhere else?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I have gotten a lot from Hobby Lobby and Michaels (we are 50 miles from the nearest town). SO I order offline a lot too. Blicks is about my favorite.. but I Google for good prices.

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am an hour away from any town that has any art supplies at all so I also mainly order from Blicks..I think they have the best deals and the widest variety. I have had family get me stuff from Hobby Lobby but I wasn't impressed. I don't think they have near as good of quality items as you can get from a true art supplier like Blicks. Hobby Lobby has stuff for the hobbyist or beginner artist...that's my opinion anyway. Blicks has professional art supplies.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hobby Lobby is my favorite supplier, they have a wide range of materials from cheap to expensive but are limited in variety. I have also used Blick for orders, they haven't let me down yet.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I go to Hobby Lobby once a week at least. Love that place...well it's the only place around here that I can get art supplies except for online.

Susan I hope you know that you can print out a coupon for 40% any item and you can use one a day. I never go into the store without my coupon. Just go to their web site the coupon is on the weekly offer page.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I go to Hobby Lobby once a week at least. Love that place...well it's the only place around here that I can get art supplies except for online.
> 
> Susan I hope you know that you can print out a coupon for 40% any item and you can use one a day. I never go into the store without my coupon. Just go to their web site the coupon is on the weekly offer page.


Thanks for the info but I have the Hobby Lobby app so I can access the coupon right on my phone!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Thanks for the info but I have the Hobby Lobby app so I can access the coupon right on my phone!


Well COOL! I didn't know there was such a thing. Time for me to down load the app. Thanks Susan.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I wish Hobby Lobby would 40% off more of their art supplies. I swear sometimes when I go in there, everything I pass is marked down....until I get to what I want. The app does come in handy though!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so loving the brightness of the Cadmium Orange I bought that I've decided to buy more Cadmium base colors, but they are $26 a tube, so I'm going to buy them one at a time using the coupon. Each time I go to Conway I'll pick one up.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Careful with that Cadmium.. especially when the grandkids are around!

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Careful with that Cadmium.. especially when the grandkids are around!
> 
> D


I know, no problem. I just use a little drop at a time and I don't let my grand kids in the room when my paint is out. Thanks David.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Do any of you subscribe to the monthly supply boxes, like Sketchbox?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

leighann said:


> Do any of you subscribe to the monthly supply boxes, like Sketchbox?


No.. and I probably wouldn't. First off.. I don't think it's a deal... Secondly. I woudn't use stuff they sent.. making it an even worse deal.

If I want to buy art products.. I want the ones *I choose* at the best price I can get. I don't see that in these type of clubs.

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ditto -- what David said.


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

I always prefer to check different discounts and sales offered by different art supply stores.Some stores offer huge discounts on bulk purchases and also wholesale price for artists, students and teachers.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Artsupplies said:


> I always prefer to check different discounts and sales offered by different art supply stores.Some stores offer huge discounts on bulk purchases and also wholesale price for artists, students and teachers. They offer huge discounts for limited period so i never forgot to visit their site at least once or twice in a week.


It's really an infraction to advertise your business here.. And while you did it in a nice way.. almost every one of your 14 posts over the years have been self-aggrandizing at best.

I am warning you to stop now.. or we will delete your account. I hope you understand

David


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't provide any link or name of any website in my posts, except signature. but if it is still a violation of Forum rules. I will be keeping in mind next time. Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for your understanding. In your signature line is acceptable.. I appreciating you not putting your link in the body of the post  We enjoy having you here and hope you'll stick around.. Show us some of your work.

D


----------

